# As Uber Prepares to Go Public, Lead Lawyer Races to Clean It Up



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

*As Uber Prepares to Go Public, Its Lead Lawyer Races to Clean It Up*
Tony West, Uber's chief legal officer and a former Justice Department official, is navigating the ride-hailing giant's numerous legal issues.
By Kate Conger

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/03/...h_190304&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=428841990304
SAN FRANCISCO - Not long after Tony West joined Uber as chief legal officer in November 2017, he began a delicate task: crafting a transparency report to quantify how many people had been sexually assaulted during Uber rides.
The effort was part of Mr. West's mandate to help clean up Uber,


----------



## diamondswood (Feb 28, 2019)

they all belong in prison nothing short of that matters


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

More of these dirty secrets will be coming out as the ipo nears.....


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If drivers ever wanted to raise hell and put pressure on Uber/Lyft to improve, NOW is the time to do it. Once the IPOs are done, investors will cash out and laugh at the drivers who got caught holding the bag. 

Public relations are a HUGE part of the IPO. Picket offices, email blast, post revealing stories on Facebook, and tweet about their BS til your ass falls off. (If it costs them even a small percentage of their potential opening, it's all worthwhile)


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If drivers ever wanted to raise hell and put pressure on Uber/Lyft to improve, NOW is the time to do it. Once the IPOs are done, investors will cash out and laugh at the drivers who got caught holding the bag.
> 
> Public relations are a HUGE part of the IPO. Picket offices, email blast, post revealing stories on Facebook, and tweet about their BS til your ass falls off. (If it costs them even a small percentage of their potential opening, it's all worthwhile)


"_investors will cash out and laugh at the drivers who got caught holding the bag"_

What "Bag" are drivers going to caught holding?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> "_investors will cash out and laugh at the drivers who got caught holding the bag"_
> 
> What "Bag" are drivers going to caught holding?


The 2018 Toyota Prius with 6 more years of payments due and 87.000 miles on it, in need of a new transmission and a battery, with no way to pay for it because rideshare reality finally came home to roost and both companies ended up in bankruptcy.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

A barf bag.......


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> The 2018 Toyota Prius with 6 more years of payments due and 87.000 miles on it, in need of a new transmission and a battery, with no way to pay for it because rideshare reality finally came home to roost and both companies ended up in bankruptcy.


Right! Cause drivers bare No responsibility for their decisions in life, it's all Uber & Lyft's fault ! ?

Pure unobjective speculation that Both companies end up in BK. That will only wipe out their creditors, the companies will continue.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> Right! Cause drivers bare No responsibility for their decisions in life, it's all Uber & Lyft's fault ! ?
> 
> Pure unobjective speculation that Both companies end up in BK. That will only wipe out their creditors, the companies will continue.


Of course it's speculation. Everything that goes on with these companies is speculation. This whole damn thread is speculation and guesses pulled out of peoples asses.

Tell me, as the OP, what do YOU think? What is the basis for those beliefs? I'm eager to hear your professional opinion.

If you're going to start a thread, you may want to add your own input rather than just cut/paste from articles and criticize posters.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Of course it's speculation. Everything that goes on with these companies is speculation. This whole damn thread is speculation and guesses pulled out of peoples asses.
> 
> Tell me, as the OP, what do YOU think? What is the basis for those beliefs? I'm eager to hear your professional opinion.
> 
> If you're going to start a thread, you may want to add your own input rather than just cut/paste from articles and criticize posters.


I offered an article from The NY Times that pertains to an upcoming uber IPO.

I'm an uber driver, I do not have the credentials, education, experience nor knowledge to offer opinions on global financing of multi billion dollar companies.
If I did offer an opinion I'd look ? the fool

U @Fozzie obviously have high finance credentials, experience & education.

However, one thing I'm confident to state: 
hoping for the demise of 2 large USA companies is un-American
since the ripple effect would go beyond working poor Uber drivers effecting many Americans, our nations economic health
and national security


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> I offered an article from The NY Times that pertains to an upcoming uber IPO.
> 
> I'm an uber driver, I do not have the credentials, education, experience nor knowledge to offer opinions on global financing of multi billion dollar companies.
> If I did, I'd look ? the fool


It's all opinion. The authors opinion. Your opinion. My opinion. The opinion of all thread respondents. Not sure why you're critical of my opinion, but whatever. I personally predict both companies will fall short of their projected IPO goals, their business models will prove to be unsustainable, they'll file for bankruptcy and ultimately be replaced by someone else.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> It's all opinion. The authors opinion. Your opinion. My opinion. The opinion of all thread respondents. Not sure why you're critical of my opinion, but whatever. I personally predict both companies will fall short of their projected IPO goals, their business models will prove to be unsustainable, they'll file for bankruptcy and ultimately be replaced by someone else.


There are Credible source opinions
and arm chair opinions.

Credibility: the quality of being trusted and believed in through experience, credentials & knowledge


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> There are Credible source opinions
> and arm chair opinions


You're credible?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I passed the Series 7 and 63, am a former manager at LPL Financial in San Diego, and a former Fund Manager at Oppenheimer Funds in Denver. You?


as I previously stated:

I'm an uber driver, I do not have the credentials, education, experience nor knowledge to offer opinions on global financing of multi-billion dollar companies. If I did offer an opinion I'd look ? the fool.

You @Fozzie with your claimed impressive credentials should be able to offer credible reasons and back up your "opinions" with quantitative analysis and detailed feasibility study w/TELOS objectively and rationally uncovering the strengths and weaknesses of Uber & Lyft.
Not just:_ duuuh, I hate 'dem, they should rot._

Look forward to those numbers.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> as I previously stated:
> 
> I'm an uber driver, I do not have the credentials, education, experience nor knowledge to offer opinions on global financing of multi-billion dollar companies. If I did offer an opinion I'd look ? the fool.
> 
> ...


Why? Oh yeah, to impress someone who states "I'm an uber driver, I do not have the credentials, education, experience nor knowledge to offer opinions on global financing of multi billion dollar companies.
If I did offer an opinion I'd look ? the fool "

This isn't something I pulled out of my ass, as it's been stated in prior forum posts. A search of my post history will confirm that.

This isn't about your stupid ass e-peen contest, it's about respecting the opinions of other forum members. Regardless, I don't have time to waste on members who demand "proof" after calling me a liar.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Why? Oh yeah, to impress someone who states "I'm an uber driver, I do not have the credentials, education, experience nor knowledge to offer opinions on global financing of multi billion dollar companies.
> If I did offer an opinion I'd look ? the fool "
> 
> This isn't something I pulled out of my ass, as it's been stated in prior forum posts. A search of my post history will confirm that.
> ...


_"This isn't something I pulled out of my ass"_
_"This isn't about your stupid ass e-peen contest"_
_"I don't have time to waste on members who demand "proof" _

Written like a true: ? Professional self-described Series 7 and 63, former manager at LPL Financial in San Diego, and a former Fund Manager at Oppenheimer Funds

BYE for now and Buy Bonds!!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> _"This isn't something I pulled out of my ass"_
> _"This isn't about your stupid ass e-peen contest"_
> _"I don't have time to waste on members who demand "proof" _
> 
> ...


****ing wise ass. This is how asshole forum noobs get ignored.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok sports fans, I'm going to have to score this one in favour of Fozzie so far.

I have a feeling that this IPO will be as much of a dud as Facebook's was. There's way too much hype for a company that is very successful only as a large scale investor cash incinerator, and a failure at doing business in Russia, China etc and failing at self driving cars. I think shorting Uber stock on day one would be a very wise play. 

But that's just my opinion and I could be totally, hopelessly wrong and you maybe you'd be a millionaire soon if you invest a few Grand in Dara & Co. But I really doubt it.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

They hired Michael Cohen?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ok sports fans, I'm going to have to score this one in favour of Fozzie so far.


*Agreed & Concur!! ?*
@Fozzie is obviously self-described educated, experienced and credentialed in Global High Finance...... and uber driver.

conversely, as previously stated:
I'm just an old country uber driver in a 9YO Prius, I do not have the credentials, education, experience nor knowledge to offer opinions on global financing of multi-billion dollar companies. If I did offer an opinion I'd look ? the fool.

Subsequently, as an_ objective spectator_, I only offer articles and studies from recognized media, Financial & manufacturing sources.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't know if they will go belly up but I do believe they will need to raise rates to survive, to show profit. If they go that route without increasing driver pay it could very well get ugly for them.

And I think fozzy has me blocked for a post I made before.  poor me


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> I don't know if they will go belly up but I do believe they will need to raise rates to survive, to show profit. If they go that route without increasing driver pay it could very well get ugly for them.


I read they may raise fares but Not the driver's part.
In fact, they may take more from drivers.
they've done it before
Driver's responded by continuing to drive uber's clients
while thousands of newbies continued to sign up

weird opsies:

"Lyft could offset the financial impact of the discounts by raising prices for certain types of rides or *reducing the percentage of fares that certain drivers keep and other driver fee reductions. *Last fall, Lyft cut the percentage of fares kept by some Lyft drivers who use rented vehicles."

https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/26/heres-why-youre-getting-all-those-sweet-uber-and-lyft-discounts/
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/lyft-kicks-off-price-war-with-uber-ahead-of-ipos


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

The second word of that was lyft COULD.... they COULD do all kinds of things. They COULD make all rides pool only. That is a persons opinion of what a company COULD do. That doesn't mean crap fortunately. But with the major turn over they have now they would be careful to stick the drivers too hard. At some point new drivers will slow. And it could get ugly for them. If they can't keep new = to leaving it will hurt. Mess with pay to hard and with it being public they can fraud less.

Drivers see % difference grow it will drive away needed drivers fast.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> The second word of that was lyft COULD.... they COULD do all kinds of things. They COULD make all rides pool only. That is a persons opinion of what a company COULD do. That doesn't mean crap fortunately. But with the major turn over they have now they would be careful to stick the drivers too hard. At some point new drivers will slow. And it could get ugly for them. If they can't keep new = to leaving it will hurt. Mess with pay to hard and with it being public they can fraud less.


Thx U,
It's an article not my thoughts which would be foolish
I'm not good at word nuance
because I'm an uneducated uber driver

FYI: 1. after "crap" suggest u include comma punctuation. or rewrite: _Fortunately, that doesn't mean crap. _
2.persons or person's opinion?
3.at some point (comma), new.....



The_Solo said:


> The second word of that was lyft COULD.... they COULD do all kinds of things. They COULD make all rides pool only. That is a persons opinion of what a company COULD do. That doesn't mean crap fortunately. But with the major turn over they have now they would be careful to stick the drivers too hard. At some point new drivers will slow. And it could get ugly for them. If they can't keep new = to leaving it will hurt. Mess with pay to hard and with it being public they can fraud less.
> 
> Drivers see % difference grow it will drive away needed drivers fast.


"needed drivers"? seems the field is over saturated and growing
never underestimate the high pain level of low skill workers


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> If I did offer an opinion I'd look ? the fool.


Don't worry; the older you get the more you realise that worrying about looking foolish is just, well, foolish.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Don't worry; the older you get the more you realise that worrying about looking foolish is just, well, foolish.


Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Type and Remove All Doubt


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

So you offer only other people’s opinions and then correct spelling of others. Well we found your worth.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> So you offer only other people's opinions and then correct spelling of others. Well we found your worth.


actually, I'm only suggesting correcting, not actually correcting.
I'm an uber driver, that's my worth, uber, not big finance, not legal, nor tax advise.I take responsibility for my decisions, I don't have the luxury of blaming uber for all my woes  like some


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I don’t blame Uber in the least. I choose to do this. I don’t want to be deemed an employee because then I’ll have a set schedule and I do not drive during rush hour. I do several different gig jobs and I much prefer doing as I wish. Couple hours here. A couple more here. 
And yes my grammar sucks. And no I don’t care.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> I don't blame Uber in the least. I choose to do this. I don't want to be deemed an employee because then I'll have a set schedule and I do not drive during rush hour. I do several different gig jobs and I much prefer doing as I wish. Couple hours here. A couple more here.
> And yes my grammar sucks. And no I don't care.


"_And no I don't care_" meaning u do care

I would suggest: "and Yes, I don't care" ?‍♂ 
Which confirms, u don't care.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

looks like this guy is doing everything in his power not to go near the lawsuits associated with driver misclassification


----------

